# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  كيف تحافظين على صوتك الأنثوي

## mylife079

صوتك الأنثوي ركن أساسي من أركان جمالك , وبغض النظر عن نسبة جمالك التي تتمتعين بها فإن سماع صوتك الناعم يضفي على إطلالتك الكثير من البريق الجذاب الخاص بك, ويعطيكِ تميزاً وتألقاً طبيعياً غير مرئي ولكنه مسموع ومحسوس .






لذا يقدم لكِ الأطباء أهم طرق المحافظة على صوتك ::


ـ استخدمي الصوت بطريقة طبيعية ومن دون إجهاد للأحبال الصوتية, فالاستخدام الخاطئ للصوت يجعله غليظاً وخشناً, وذلك مثل النداء بصوت عال حيث يحدث اصطدام في الأحبال الصوتية مع الحركة الشديدة ويترتب عليها نزيف في الأغشية المخاطية.



ـ وعند الإصابة بنزلة بردية استخدمي الصوت بهدوء حتى لا يتضاعف العبء على الأحبال الصوتية والحنجرة, لأنها في هذه الحالة مصابة بالالتهابات وأي مجهود إضافي عليها قد يلحق بها الكثير من الضرر.



ـ من الضروري أيضاً عدم الذهاب للنوم بعد تناول الطعام مباشرة حتى لا يحدث ارتجاع لمحتويات المعدة, فالحموضة الزائدة المرافقة لهذه الحالة تسبب التهاب الحنجرة وتصيب الأحبال الصوتية بالتهابات تضر الصوت .

----------


## باريسيا

*[align=right]يسلمو اديك اخي على الصايح 

يعطيك الف عافيه [/align]*

----------

